# Simoniz Liquid Waxes



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I finally could find something different on the shelves of a DIY store. I encountered Simoniz products, with a wide selection and really reasonable prices for Turkey. They were £6 a 500ml bottle, where cheap Turtle Wax Original is £8 here. I didn't get one as there were several options that I had no idea about and I didn't want to fill the house with rubbish.

The options were, Max Wax, Diamond Hard Wax and Original Wax























Do you guys have any idea on these or other items with Simoniz brand that I should'nt miss?


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Not sure on the latest in the range, but many years ago my dad used to use the original Simonize Diamond Shine. Layered it up on a weekly basis on his newly resprayed Volvo 144. Some toe rag ran a key down the side resulting in what looked like a lenghthy scratch. Turned out it only scratched the polish not the paint! I would not have ever believed it if I hadnt seen it for myself.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Very underated, I have all 3, the max wax is a polish so treat it as such, follow up with the liquid wax, the blue one is an all in one not as long lasting as the blurb suggests, the AG UDS beats but not at that price.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive been using the simoniz diamond hard wax for a couple of months and its very good Not the best Ive used but when its £5/500ml its good value and I like its ease of use I got it when in tescos and hid it under loaf of thick sliced, said it cost £1.99 when caught:devil:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Diamond Hard Wax - beading from that is superb :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot. i see my money wouldn't be wasted. May I ask, Which one will last longer and which one is glossier? I found some reviews that Max Wax would give better shine. Is this true? Or was it the cleaning action made it better in looks? And is Diamond Hard Wax a sealant? would it bond properly on oily polishes?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have tried the Max wax and found it to be fairly good and it lasted well too but it smells rank.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Diamond Hard Wax - beading from that is superb :thumb:


Totally agree with you:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have tried the Max wax and found it to be fairly good and it lasted well too but it smells rank.


In 2010 I will be splashing out on a dedicated pre wax cleaner, and gosh it better be good, as I will be judging it against the likes of simoniz maxwax polish, AS CG and even a cheaper one, and the smell is not going to justify the price over performance.
So if like the wax the PWCs are just marketing hype, somebody please say now :speechles


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

markc said:


> Totally agree with you:thumb:


Guys, you make me excited. :argie:

Now I must start to think a way to avoid my wife while I empty the shelves.:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Koko I tried simoniz Maxwax black bottle but old bottle style , the result bring similar shine of Zymol hd-cleanse !
i tried all simoniz products when i started work by hand in the past .i found simoniz products bring better quality than turtle and formula1wax by far !
i like old V1 simoniz Maxwax green bottle bring wet and great reflection and the new one bring warmer shine hide swirl with better durability ,BTW Maxwax AIO products .

i bought 72 bottle of simoniz Maxwax green bottle :lol:
Unfortunately not available in the market now ! but i love simoniz GT wax my great product similar Meguiars 26# and maybe better ! also not available in market .

VERY old pic Very old products


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe the new Simoniz Original Wax similar Simoniz Gt wax? If he contain polymer, silicon, wax and the liquid colour is yellow, its mean same .


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

I use their car shampoo really like it as well


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Maybe the new Simoniz Original Wax similar Simoniz Gt wax? If he contain polymer, silicon, wax and the liquid colour is yellow, its mean same .


Thanks Nasser. It is a massive amount, 72 bottles. What do you do? Were you in detailing business at that time, by hand only?

Original Wax is said to be the liquid version of the original paste wax in yellow tin. It is a protective, non abrasive, Carnauba liquid wax. I don't know which was introduced before which one.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Because simoniz not available here and when I traveled to Bahrain i saw simoniz there I think I bought more than reasonable !
i sold maybe 24 bottle . and gave some bottles to my friend , before shelf- life end .
i applied simoniz every 2 week because the durability very weak .


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

You're not a too far stocker than me  I usually buy the second for a product I like, buy four if I love it. 

I bet it would stay in game longer in UK or Istanbul (North West Turkey) weather. Your hot climate must have a big role in diminished wax durability. On the Victoria Wax's site, they recommend to change the way you park your car to assure even exposure to UV rays or you should apply more often to panels under heavy UV attack.


----------

